# hockey puck



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Made hockey puck knife handle years ago,so this was waiting to be happen????don't know should i put pins etc.or left it"menacing black".puck is very easy to work with,even with basic tools.and very comfy to hold. later pics with bands????


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Front grip.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

See, now that's cool copper pin the heck out of it! Different sizes of ground wire work great Lowes or home Depot has it cheap just watch your structural integrity maybe a coat of cyanoacrlite in each pin hole then a coat on top. Then sand to 400 grit


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

That is some wicked cool use of something I would have never thought had a slingshot hiding inside.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

So cool! Great idea. It looks cool as is, pins would be cool too. You can't loose.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Really clever, and fantastic results too. I love it!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

ile66 that is very cool thanks for sharing :wave:


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Weird, Cool but weird.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

fred45 said:


> Weird, Cool but weird.


Agree but i want to do things little different.☺ happy you think it is cool.shoot it(one band) hour ago,and it works☺


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is so cool I mean sliding hockey puck over cool so great 
Thanks for showing 
Cheerio


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Hockey puck is ready to shoot,and it shoots fine.decide to leave it black,except little color on lanyard.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Should i call it puckshot?????????


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I was thinking Puck-It, but I may be a bit "crude" from time to time.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Black Toad. And I like it without the pins!


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

Looks Awesome! that turn out really nice!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jauser that's a great finish looks cool 
I like the loking for the lanyard and the pins 
Top notch


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

chuckduster01 said:


> I was thinking Puck-It, but I may be a bit "crude" from time to time.


Friend suggested "hocus pocus"for name,heh.????


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

this is so cool !  with what did you finishit ?  The shape is amazingly badass and cute at the same time.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> this is so cool !  with what did you fini**** ?  The shape is amazingly badass and cute at the same time.


 thanks???? by the way,it is made of Slovakian hockey puck.to make it i use crappy dremel clone, sharp knife ,and various grits of sandpaper.wish i had some black tubes too????


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Cool as PUCK!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

That's actually pretty awesome. Would love something like that as a bb shooter.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes Sir,

Black tubes

White tubing lining holes

Skull and lanyard REALLY works well together

Colors subdued and contrasting

Good job!

SSS


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

All black????


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

????


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

It's cool with or without pins, make it ur own!


----------



## CrowShot (Jul 4, 2015)

loving it!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Pucking AWESOME!!! I LOVE the innovation some of y'all come up with!


----------

